# supprimer musique directement sur ipod touch



## FB78410 (24 Janvier 2009)

bonjour

je suis depuis hier l'heureuse possesseuse.... d'un IPOD TOUCH dernière génération ; je vais donc avoir certainement besoin de vos lumières !

peut on supprimer des morceaux de musique directement sur l'Ipod ? si oui, comment ?

merci à vous


----------



## DeepDark (24 Janvier 2009)

Non


----------



## Sexdream37 (24 Janvier 2009)

tu peux supprimer les videos mais pas la musique de l'iPod (tu peux aussi mais seulement effacer les photos enregistrées mais pas la phototheque)


----------



## FB78410 (24 Janvier 2009)

merci de ta réponse rapide


----------

